# oldschool/vintage Pioneer car stereo



## wfotex (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello I'm new here and find this a forum that could provide info from it's members.
I'm looking for information here, or another forum, that might be able to help with wiring of the vintage Pioneer Supertuner radios ranging in years of 1979 to early '80's.
I currently have two models: KE-3000 & KE-5100 which are NOS units.
I'm replicating the setup that I had in a trans am back in '80. It consisted of a KE-5100 hooked up through a Clarion EQB-300 (35w + 35w) booster/equalizer.








The power and sound quality was awesome through the four pioneer TS-167(front) & TS-698(rear) speakers.
Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Got any pictures of the back? Is there a wiring harness with it?


----------



## wfotex (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's what I need some clarification on. Check out the wiring for the EQB in relation to the KE5100. See the little jumper wires in relation to the speaker wiring without using the amp, versus the wiring for the EQB and the radio (speaker) inputs.


----------



## wfotex (Dec 28, 2019)

here's the wires on the back of the KE.


----------



## wfotex (Dec 28, 2019)

After studying the information more closely with the 2&4 speaker wiring configs from the pioneer unit and the wiring of the EQB, The "light bulb" came on......I know the connections to make.


----------



## wfotex (Dec 28, 2019)

Well after trying everything with wiring between the two units(EQ/booster) and the pioneer, I cannot get the clarion EQ to give signal for BOTH speakers, only one will give sound when the power to the booster is fed. Both speakers work through the radio when booster is (power off) bypassed but when the booster is on, only one speaker works. What's really weird is that when the common black wire from the pioneer unit is connected or disconnected from the booster (-) input leads (connected from the pioneer black wire) the the speakers still work. Note: Pioneer unit is connected as a 2 SPEAKER system. I'm stumped. What is wrong?
attached are scan of the two units.


----------



## Jham26 (Sep 13, 2021)

wfotex said:


> here's the wires on the back of the KE.
> View attachment 259386


I have this radio in my classic car, and cannot find any other information on it. Black wires are typically ground wires, but my radio already has a separate ground. What are they for?


----------

